
How the IRS uses Social Media Sites - yannis
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/03/eff-posts-documents-detailing-law-enforcement
======
aresant
Direct link to the actual IRS training course:

[http://www.eff.org/files/filenode/social_network/training_co...](http://www.eff.org/files/filenode/social_network/training_course.pdf)

Not as nefarious and darth-vader like as I'd hoped.

------
rick888
This is the problem with freely giving out all of your personal information on
sites like Facebook.

